# Veils



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know as there is any advantage of the shape of one veil over the shape of another. I would give more consideration to whether you want one that ties on, or zips to a jacket. I use a tie on, but if you were driving between two or more beeyards, one that you could flip off and on might make more sense. Another thing to consider is the type of screen. If you are going to be throwing it in and out of the truck and other places a lot, it helps to have on with screen that will keep it's shape, and not kink if you bend or pinch it. Hope this helps some.


----------



## jim81147 (Feb 18, 2013)

I find the round veils have better visability for me , but I have heard that the "fencer" veils will get into tighter spots than a round one . That would be important if you were doing lots of cut-outs.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never used a fencing type veil because they look hot to me with solid fabric on the back. So I've always used a veil that gives 360 ventilation...round, folding, etc. Just a personal preference.


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

In my case, because I wear glasses and have very wide peripheral vision, I went with a pocket veil, also called a Tulle veil.

Ask members at your local club to try some of theirs on if possible, or at local supplier. Most people are understanding.

No matter which you choose, there will be trade offs. You can always upgrade later, and maybe find somebody willing to trade.

Let us know what you find that you like.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

jim81147 said:


> I find the round veils have better visability for me , but I have heard that the "fencer" veils will get into tighter spots than a round one . That would be important if you were doing lots of cut-outs.


Jim, I tend to favor the round veils, also. I have a ventilated jacket that has a "soft" veil. The veil material will undulate a bit...in other words it's not completely flat but may have waves in it. The "waves" tend to cause a slight glare or something. I'd rather wear my Clear-Vue veil which is a soft hat and rigid, round veil as I don't seem to get stray glare with it. The Clear-Vue isn't cheap but definitely a good veil.

I haven't tried a regular fencing type veil. Being as the screen is flat and rigid I would think that it has good *straight ahead* vision (periphera vision might be a little impaired?), but again...I haven't tried one. I can see where it might be warmer than a full wrap veil (square or round). Hmm, I've got a folding veil and a hat that I haven't worn in a while...I quit wearing it because the straw hat kept irritating my head....I'm thinking of picking up one of the plastic hats and see how that works...the veil seemed ok. Maybe drill some extra ventilation holes in the plastic...

For working hives in the yard I would opt for a round or folding veil. I really like the Clear-Vu soft hat.

Anyhow, best wishes on your selection, 1jimt. 

Ed


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

The Sheriff's veil is nice because it doesn't restrict turning your head from side to side.


----------



## 1jimt (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice
Jim


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like the English "fencing" type as it folds flat and I don't have to have a hat. It is easy to haul around without mashing something, easy to put on and works fine.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont like round veils because sometimes they hold their roundness to well, and you cant really put it on. I like the square veils that just go over a baseball cap, since I always have a spare in the truck, and ussually wear hat anyway. Plus it folds flat again, and stores easy.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Ultrabreeze, need I say more? 8)


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a tulle veil that I put over my forrester style hard hat from work, just want to make sure you wear a collared shirt otherwise the back of your neck is exposed. My " bee suit" is a $6 pair of tyvek also from work LOL it's hot, but untill I got a desk job at work, I wore them quite often so i'm kinda used to them.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I do not understand why beekeeper's veils have tiny holes in the screen. An eigth inch hole would keep any bees out, yet allow good visibility. The Tulle veil has the best visibility I've seen.


----------

